# SR22 Accuracy



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

My new SR22 shoots everything I feed it and I like the design a lo , BUT my Bersa T22 and my old Taurus M94 revolver will shoot rings around it in the accuracy department. Has anyone else noticed the SR22 isn't exactly a tack driver? Don't misunderstand me, I didn't expect it to be a target pistol. Still...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Tangof said:


> My new SR22 shoots everything I feed it and I like the design a lo , BUT my Bersa T22 and my old Taurus M94 revolver will shoot rings around it in the accuracy department. Has anyone else noticed the SR22 isn't exactly a tack driver? Don't misunderstand me, I didn't expect it to be a target pistol. Still...



I bought mine to eat all the ammo my 22/45 won't, so even if it hits the paper, I'm happy. I can generally get 20 out of 20 shots onto my 25 yard targets (printed on 11 x 17 paper) and can average nice-looking groups on a 10-yard splatter. So far, so happy


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah. The one my wife has is about like that too. At fifteen yards, we can keep them in the black with no problem...that is about what I expected from this pistol. It's a hoot to shoot though! :mrgreen:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Yeah. The one my wife has is about like that too. At fifteen yards, we can keep them in the black with no problem...that is about what I expected from this pistol. It's a hoot to shoot though! :mrgreen:


Sho'nuff. I think I've shot it more than the 22/45 since I have had it. Just too much fun!  It's like shooting the Beretta 84, but without the pain in my thumb.


----------

